# Best Tekken 6 Bumper/Trigger Layout For 360 Controller



## 777 (Dec 26, 2009)

So i was just wondering what the best trigger/bumperl ayout would be for playing tekken 6

I was thinkin the L+R bumpers would be the 2 grabs and the triggers for the 2 buttons opposite eachother on the button opad seeing as theyre so hard to push together with your thumb?

What do you guys think?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 28, 2009)

I'd say just hold the right hand side with with your fingers pressing the buttons, like playing a stick in the arcades. 

Almost all non stick Tekken players do this.


----------



## AySay (Dec 28, 2009)

Play it on what it was meant to be played on!


Seriously though Bloody Inferno's advice is where its at. Even on PS3 I use index+middle on the X, O etc, or (X Y etc for you) buttons, so I never even use the shoulder buttons on the right side. Maybe the left trigger for a grab would work...


----------



## 777 (Dec 30, 2009)

AySay said:


> Play it on what it was meant to be played on!



I cant afford the joystick  

Also how exactly r u playing it??


----------



## jymellis (Dec 30, 2009)

what the hell is a bumper? arent they for pinball?


----------



## 777 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bumpers are basicly that xboxers call the R1/L1 buttons


----------



## AySay (Dec 30, 2009)

777 said:


> I cant afford the joystick
> 
> Also how exactly r u playing it??



How exactly am i playing it?

-On PS3

-With my right hand over the top of the controller pressing the buttons with my index and middle finger. My left hand is just holding the controller normally to move and stuff.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Dec 30, 2009)

I've been using the same layout since tekken 3:
L1 and R1 for the two throws, L2 for left+right punch and R2 for left and right kick. Makes combos very fucking easy


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah, the best option is to "claw" with your right hand over the face buttons, with a bit of time you'll find it's the fastest and most efficient way to play with the 360 pad. Also, buy a stick


----------



## 777 (Jan 4, 2010)

Know where i can get a stick for my xbox? or if i can buy the tekken 6 stick without having to rebuy the game?


----------

